# Favorite iPhone apps?



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

What are your favorite iPhone applications?

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I am not necessarily an app expert, but a few I have [...now updated with many good ideas...]:

Updated: 11-22-10

*Games/Entertainment*
Ms. PAC-MAN
Unreal Trial
Angry Birds
Yahoo Fantasy Football
Virtual Table Tennis

*Other*
Amazon
Dragon dictation
Kindle
Ringtones

*Music/Audio Video*
AVSForum
Forum Runner - Forum Reader (free)
Home Theater Shack forum app
iPhlix (Netflix)
Pandora
Shazam
Tapatalk - http://www.tapatalk.com/


*Travel*
FlightTrack Pro
Glympse
PeakFinder

*Weather/Astronomy*
GoSatWatch (GoSoftWorks) - $10
WeatherBug Elite
Star Walk

*Social Networking*
Facebook
LinkedIn
Plaxo
Twitter

(...Diaspora...in the future?)

*Wine/Beer/EtOH apps* - seems like a natural for the TCA / CHT crowd!:toast:
WS Vintage Chart
Wine Ratings

*Exercise*
Runkeeper Pro




Mike


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Mike,
Here are some of my favorites:

AVS Forum
Yelp
CBS Sportsline (and the Football version)
Golfshot GPS
Some financial ones - personal banking, etc.
WootWatch
MidnightBox
Amazon
Groupon
Angry Birds - semi-addicting
Rhapsody
Sonos - very, very cool if you have their gear
SoundHound - just picked this up and seems to outperform Shazam
Pandora
Engadget
And a shameless plug for my employer (& profit sharing): Southwest Airlines!

Yeah, that list was probably a bit long, but I do use the majority of those regularly...

Randy


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks.
Angry birds game is good.

Mike


----------



## Loophead (Dec 11, 2008)

*Games:*

Words Free (Scrabble Knockoff)
LetsTans Dlx - Logic game
Angry Birds - Still trying to get 3 stars on all levels
Paper Toss
Boxed In 1 & 2
Flight Control
MiniSquadron
Hold'em

*Utilities:*

WootWatch
Remote (from Apple)
Gallery (for use with Apple's mobile me)
Kindle
Shazam
Skobbler (Free Turn by Turn GPS)
WifiTrak
Radar
AroundMe
ShopSavvy

*News:*

Drudge
WBTAM = Local AM Radio that transmits Rush and other talk shows
Engadget
Digg
ESPN ScoreCenter
Fark - Not News


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Netflix app*

Anyone using the new Netflix app?

http://money.cnn.com/2010/08/26/technology/netflix_app/index.htm


Mike


----------



## Jed M (Mar 1, 2008)

I was playing some videos on netflix last night on my touch, but I have never been a fan of watching tv or movies on a screen that small, but regardless it is a really cool app. I find it incredibly useful for searching for movies to put in my instant queue to watch on my roku (or xbox or dvd player...).

My favorite app is the Insteon Controller. Yeah, its pricey at $20 but it is the best **** remote for whole house lighting I have ever used. 

I also love the Sonos app. Considering its free it makes more sense buying a 8gb Touch instead of Sonos's $350 controller.

Kindle is another great app.

If you have kids or nieces or nephews the Disney app has some cool games and stuff kids like.

Directv app is a live saver sometimes. So easy to record away from home.

Idealyzer is a nice app for getting a rundown of all the daily deals on one page (ie Woot, NewEgg, etc..).

and for fun Angry Birds, Virtuoso lite (piano), and drum kit lite.


----------



## imported_uw69 (Dec 6, 2008)

Fieldrunners
Facebook
Angry Birds
Kindle
Shazam


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Angry Birds
FatBooth
FaceGoo
Pandora
iGir
iheartradio

hoping iControlAV (Pioneer app) is good, but haven't run ethernet to receiver yet
downloading the new Netflix app - thanks for the link


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

fitzwaddle said:


> Angry Birds
> FatBooth
> FaceGoo
> Pandora
> ...


You are welcome.

I bought an Amazon Kindle, but haven't tried the iPhone app yet.

Got an email from Plaxo notifying me of their iPhone app yet, but haven't tried it.

Mike


----------



## monkeypimp (Sep 11, 2006)

Angrybirds I hate this game as I play for ridiculous amounts of time trying to get three stars

Dropbox Use the link to the left and if you sign up I get extra storage. This is cloud space that is automatically synced for any file added to the folder on your computer, ipad and allows access to all files in your account.

*IMDB's app*...I use it constantly during almost every movie I watch trying to figure out how I know that actor or actress
Web Albums - This allows me to share have all my photos from my Picasa account available on my Ipad as long as I have internet.

*Netflix*

*Flipboard* - Great to have all my facebook, twitter stuff in one spot magazine style.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Monkeypimp said:


> Angrybirds I hate this game as I play for ridiculous amounts of time trying to get three stars
> 
> Dropbox Use the link to the left and if you sign up I get extra storage. This is cloud space that is automatically synced for any file added to the folder on your computer, ipad and allows access to all files in your account.
> 
> ...


I'll check those out.
Isn't Flipboard only for iPad, not iPhone?

A few more:
- Star Walk
- PeakFinder
- Ringtones (haven't used yet)


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I have yet to test these, but:
- Siri
- Pulse
- CFB Plus


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*iPhone wine apps*

A friend was looking up a wine last night and it made me think...

any recs for iPhone wine apps?

Mike

*EDIT*
I downloaded these but haven't tried them yet:
*WS Vintage Chart
Wine Ratings*


----------



## bmf795 (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a Halloween Angry Birds app. It is tough.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*iPhone SPL meter application recs?*

*Anyone using iPhone sound pressure level (SPL) apps?
Recommendations?*

I just read a Sterophile review where he was looking at the SPL at a concert and thought it might be neat.
One of the apps descriptions said it is better than the RS meter, which I doubt.

Also, I've seen: *Audio Tools *($19.99) - SPL, RTA, Generator, Line Level Tests, Audio Scope...etc

*Studio Six Digital SPL Meter* (or just "SPL") has some high rankings but one is $0.99 and one is $8.99

I've also seen noted a difference with the 3G microphone, but no mention of the iPhone 4 mic.

Thoughts?

Mike


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

I recently got the free version of Virtual Table Tennis...it is addicting!

Randy


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

TechFan said:


> I recently got the free version of Virtual Table Tennis...it is addicting!
> 
> Randy


My son (5yo) can beat me at the XBOX360 version.
Maybe I'll check that out.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*iPhone apps for Forum reading*

*iPhone apps for Forum reading*
Home Theater Shack forum app (free)
Tapatalk ($2.99) - http://www.tapatalk.com/

Craig - Does Tapatalk work with CHT Forum?

Mike

*EDIT*
http://www.tapatalk.com/


> Forum owners can download our free plugin to activate Tapatalk.


----------



## linette (Feb 18, 2011)

Kinder Hangman is an educational iPhone app for kids that is specially designed to improve vocabulary of kids and help them remember new words. This iPhone app works to improve child's development and can be used to prepare kids for school. It is intended for children between 5-9 years old. Hope that your kids will enjoy playing this game like mine.


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's a few I use & like.

Paid
Angry Birds
Tower Madness
Robocalypse
Moron Test
LogMeIn

Free
IMDb
Facebook
HTShack
AVSForum
The weather channel
MapQuest
Flixster
ESPN Scorecenter


----------



## MikeZas (Feb 27, 2011)

this is a little off topic because it's an iPad app, but I absolutely love AC-7 Core. It's $8 and it basically acts as a touch screen DAW controller, the proper versions of which cost 100s of times what the app costs.


----------



## linette (Feb 18, 2011)

linette said:


> Kinder Hangman is an educational iPhone app for kids that is specially designed to improve vocabulary of kids and help them remember new words. This iPhone app works to improve child's development and can be used to prepare kids for school. It is intended for children between 5-9 years old. Hope that your kids will enjoy playing this game like mine.


 Also, I like iPhone apps and games for kids provided in this reveiw


----------



## FloridaSwede (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't use mine much, but here's some of my favorite apps....

Ebay
Flashlight
Dragon Dictation
(Levels), Ruler, Plump Line, and iHandy Level
Pocket Frogs, (Great game)
(Barcodes) QRCode Reader, Bakoda, Scandit
(Weather) Radio NOAA, MyRadar and iHurricane HD
Fastest DNS
Grocery IQ
Map Quest
(News) Rush, Drudge Report, Fox News BBC News, 

Still looking for more good ones. Only paid for two, and they were .99. The rest were free.


----------



## Radiophile (Dec 20, 2006)

Here are a few of my favorites that haven't been mentioned yet (I don't think):

TripIt (great for keeping track of travel details)
MyRadar (my fave weather app)
WhiteNoise (background noise generator)
Bloomberg (investments)
Zillow (real estate)
Speed Test (tests network speed)
Evernote (good for jotting down notes, lists, more. Syncs automatically with PC, other devices)
Skype (like the PC version, except on iPhone)
RedLaser / pic2shop / ShopSavvy (scan a barcode and find the price at many vendors; RedLaser is my favorite of these.)


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

Considering this is posted in the HTPC section I'm surprised HippoRemote hasn't been mentioned yet.

It controls just about everything. It has a normal left/right click mouse, keyboard, and loads of other preconfigured control options for many popular programs like Windows Media Center.


----------



## Ziontrain (Feb 23, 2011)

iPeng
Plex
VLC
VLC Remco
Mocha Lite VNC


----------

